# Non-offer, offer



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

So, the separation is over a year now and the STBXH is wondering why the D isn't final. He hasn't mentioned the D, or the process the entire time, but now he wants to know why there's a delay. I told him that I am wading through the paperwork to draft a QDRO, working with the Plan administrator. I also told him that I am financially strapped and can't file until I can actually pay the attorney who is helping. In what he thought was a magnanimous gesture he OFFERED to pay have the fees. 
One catch: I have to wait until he gets the payment from the QDRO because money is a little tight. I tried to tell him that was pointless because he gets nothing until the D is entered. He replied, "Well, I offered." 
So his big offer is to pay me with my retirement money, after I pay the attorney in the first place. 
Oh to live on candy mountain.......


----------



## SurpriseMyself (Nov 14, 2009)

Geez!!!! At least you are close now....


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

I understand that his sudden interest in finalizing the D has something to do with his newest GF. That just doesn't make me want to accommodate him, although I'd love to get him off my insurance


----------

